# Pickled Nymphs



## massaman (Sep 26, 2009)

anyone for pickled nymphs

here is a new set up I am using for some giant asian nymphs


----------



## sbugir (Sep 26, 2009)

How do you get em out and put stuff in, the nozzle looks way too slender


----------



## massaman (Sep 26, 2009)

I wont worry bout getting anything out but it is really easy I just use a funnel to put any more nymphs in or fruit flies or crickets!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 26, 2009)

Honestly, thats a bad idea, how are you going to move them out once they get bigger? And if you plan to keep them in there till adult (doubt that will happen) what are you going to do with all the oothecae? Just keep them in that jar?


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

Emile said:


> Honestly, thats a bad idea, how are you going to move them out once they get bigger? And if you plan to keep them in there till adult (doubt that will happen) what are you going to do with all the oothecae? Just keep them in that jar?


This. It is gonna be hard to remove them. They will also not get any airflow. I bet they will die in there.


----------



## bassist (Sep 26, 2009)

Agreed with Emile and Rick.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> This. It is gonna be hard to remove them. They will also not get any airflow. I bet they will die in there.


Sad but true. :angry:


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry, but I also agree. That just looks like a baaaaaad idea.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with everyone on the air flow. unless you do some serious hole-drilling and screening, they'll live for a few days and then die.  I think this set-up is more trouble than it's worth. how did you get all of that in there anyway? reminds me of a ship in a bottle type of thing :huh:


----------



## massaman (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL its pine tree branches and they were easy to put in there and added dirt and I dont mind people telling me its impossible or it cant be dont because I do tend to do the go against the norm or the not adviseable because I follow my own path and strat. I dont expect any ooths to be in there and well I have my methods of mantis retrieval and nothing is impossible unless I let it be. I just ran out of critter cages and dont want to go out and get more so I had to improvise maybe wrong on this but I will not fail!I do have little money but dont want to waste it on containers when I have make shift ones and so far so good and everything is good and every one thats in the jug is alive and well and you all can say what you like if its negative but I shall not be a defeatist and will rise above!I dont have to move anything and put plenty of air holes in the top and its kind of like the sports bottles I am using as cages as well for some other nymphs I make do with what I have and make adjustments when needed.so say what you like but its not going to affect the outcome and cant hurt to try just once and besides I have some other of these species in make shift containers and jars and this is just to see if this can be done!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 26, 2009)

This jar is just so random, you would have to access them with a stick, also Hierodula are very cannibalistic, even with tones of food, and if you ever run out of food for a short while you wont be able to separate them and make sure they don't devour each other.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 26, 2009)

How many nymphs do you have in there?


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> LOL its pine tree branches and they were easy to put in there and added dirt and I dont mind people telling me its impossible or it cant be dont because I do tend to do the go against the norm or the not adviseable because I follow my own path and strat. I dont expect any ooths to be in there and well I have my methods of mantis retrieval and nothing is impossible unless I let it be. I just ran out of critter cages and dont want to go out and get more so I had to improvise maybe wrong on this but I will not fail!I do have little money but dont want to waste it on containers when I have make shift ones and so far so good and everything is good and every one thats in the jug is alive and well and you all can say what you like if its negative but I shall not be a defeatist and will rise above!I dont have to move anything and put plenty of air holes in the top and its kind of like the sports bottles I am using as cages as well for some other nymphs I make do with what I have and make adjustments when needed.so say what you like but its not going to affect the outcome and cant hurt to try just once and besides I have some other of these species in make shift containers and jars and this is just to see if this can be done!


I'm sorry, but I could not read that whole run-on sentence. A couple of punctuation marks and paragraphs would make it easier for my eyes.  Second, good luck but I don't see why you would go against reasonable, logical advice from intelligent members.


----------



## spicey (Sep 27, 2009)

Is that bottle glass or plastic? If it's glass, I don't think they stand a chance in there. If it's plastic, I would suggest cutting out a large section on the face of the bottle and then replacing the cutout section with some screening. Just my humble opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 27, 2009)

This idea will most likely fail because.

1. Hierodula adults are 3-4inches long, they will be way too big for that container, especially if there is several of them.

2. If you get a mantis that is not catching food, and you need to hand feed it, you will not be able to.

3. If that dirt gets moldy, or the sticks, you will not be able to remove the mold.

4. Air circulation is very poor, could cause there to be too much humidity.

5. If there are un-eaten crickets they can and will injure molting mantids.


----------



## bassist (Sep 27, 2009)

Emile you forgot the big one that mixes 3, 4, and 5 due to poor air circulation + higher humidity + dead feeders/mantids = bad.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 27, 2009)

Emile said:


> This idea will most likely fail because.1. Hierodula adults are 3-4inches long, they will be way too big for that container, especially if there is several of them.
> 
> 2. If you get a mantis that is not catching food, and you need to hand feed it, you will not be able to.
> 
> ...


+1 and whatever room you keep that thing in is going to smell like pure death.  but I mean, whatever you gotta do to follow your own path and all


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 27, 2009)

Can someone explain the point of all this? :mellow:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2009)

I would say that the container is almost the most important item for insect keeping of any kind. The first is water and food. It is fine to try something new, and be a renegade, but if you have any concern about an animal you are trying to raise, then you would not try something that is not suitable to their survival. There are so many things that can be used for a container without putting them at risk. This mantis is not one that lives on humidity. As pointed out in the houseing post, even a box can be used with screen, a mayo jar, peanut butter and so forth. If one cannot put forth the effort or money to make a good home for their animals or insect business, then all they are interested in is like the puppy mills, make money at any cost. Not trying to hurt anyone, but it needs to be said.


----------



## massaman (Sep 27, 2009)

I dont got to worry about humidity because there is hardly any in my apartment or in the jar and its glass and never had any to begin with.The.only humidity is in my little 3 gallon tank I use to hatch creobroter ooths and I understand everyone but still I got faith enough that I can make this My beliefs is that with hard effort and work anything is possible and with the right attitude and right preperations anything can and will work if applied properly and given a chance.I got lets see prob 30 or so nymphs maybe less but never counted them and if they eat each other thats ok its not like they cant be replaced and since I got also 4 in mason jars and bout 12+ in oceanspray and some other fruit juice containers I am good to go!Checked on them today and their all still alive and well so one misconception bout airflow has been written off and all my critter keeper mantids have dirt for their floors and never had any fungi or mold problems!


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> I dont got to worry about humidity because there is hardly any in my apartment or in the jar and its glass and never had any to begin with.The.only humidity is in my little 3 gallon tank I use to hatch creobroter ooths and I understand everyone but still I got faith enough that I can make this My beliefs is that with hard effort and work anything is possible and with the right attitude and right preperations anything can and will work if applied properly and given a chance.I got lets see prob 30 or so nymphs maybe less but never counted them and if they eat each other thats ok its not like they cant be replaced and since I got also 4 in mason jars and bout 12+ in oceanspray and some other fruit juice containers I am good to go!Checked on them today and their all still alive and well so one misconception bout airflow has been written off and all my critter keeper mantids have dirt for their floors and never had any fungi or mold problems!


Just don't get it do you? Just because they lived one night doesn't mean the airflow is good enough. You dont' have mold problems in critter keepers because they have proper airflow. All uneaten food in that jar will mold. It won't work.


----------



## bassist (Sep 27, 2009)

Especially if you use crickets they rot way faster than most feeders.


----------



## massaman (Sep 27, 2009)

ok guess this was a mistake to post this but I realize my mistake and next time wont happen again!

Should of known better when I posted this but I know not to repeat this type of post and just dont want to waste more freaking small containers and be forced out of my apartment because of more containers being filled then I know what to do with!

trying to save some of the containers for recycling then on using for insects anyways!


----------



## massaman (Sep 27, 2009)

dont use crickets for the nymphs being still small even for Tier 2 and the crickets I buy from the pet store are kind of still too big even though it says small when I buy them!

if the nymphs die then they die no love lost if that happens and I wont be complaining if they do. For sheesh sakes its not like I am doing this to every freaking species I have which I wont do its only one batch and it is finished and I am done explaining myself and my case!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 27, 2009)

Its pretty careless on your part.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> dont use crickets for the nymphs being still small even for Tier 2 and the crickets I buy from the pet store are kind of still too big even though it says small when I buy them!if the nymphs die then they die no love lost if that happens and I wont be complaining if they do. For sheesh sakes its not like I am doing this to every freaking species I have which I wont do its only one batch and it is finished and I am done explaining myself and my case!


People who say stuff like that shouldn't even have pets. You're just throwing them down the toilet. If you don't want everyone's advice then it is your fault. Right now you're starting to sound like a certain someone who never listened to members intelligent input.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am sure that a lot of mantis keepers have seen those big, narrow-necked glass bottles and wondered about using them as enclosures. You can do us all a big favor, Paul, by posting pix of this enclosure, say once a week, to show us how well you do. BTW, in the picture, it looks as though you are using the original stopper for the bottle. Is that so?


----------



## Matticus (Sep 28, 2009)

$20 says you'll have lost at least 25 of them within two weeks, if not all of them. Seriously, I'll wager money.

Or, I could send you $20 plus shipping and you could send them all to me, make yourself a little money, and not kill all those poor creatures. I'd need you to ship them in something else though


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 28, 2009)

If you want to house a bunch of small nymphs and dont want to set up loads of individual tubs then look into net cages.


----------



## massaman (Sep 28, 2009)

Do to negative remarks I finally Got them all out of the bottle and no one congrat me cause I dont want or need it and only problem now is what to house them in as all I got right now is a 12x12x12 cube net cage and not sure if this will hold them till adulthood!But I am probably going to fail even using that to house them so whats the use!


----------



## massaman (Sep 28, 2009)

and yes that is the original lid that was with the bottle which I poked holes in and my apartment is only so big and dont want to have net cages all over the place and have less room for me to function and since I took them out now I feel miserable!


----------



## bassist (Sep 28, 2009)

Stack the net cages it'll be easy and won't take much room.


----------



## massaman (Sep 28, 2009)

well got only 2 net cages one is filled with egypian nymphs and other has the giant asians nymphs in it and if anyone wants to offer another net cage would pay for shipping if I have to!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2009)

Well Paul one way to save room is to tie a piece of thin rope to them and to each other and stack them like that and hang them from the ceiling. A lot of people do this and especially in the winter, because heat and moisture will rise so they will be warmer up high too.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 29, 2009)

oh gosh i thought you were talking about the nymphs! HAHA :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the only way to care for your mantids right, if you don't have enough space and are bound to put them in such jars or in other small jars.. is to just stick with 1 or 2 species?! Slow down on lots of different species if you haven't got the room.


----------

